# (Solved)PC doesn't see internal card in USB mode



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Any suggestions. When I connect the Bionic to the PC, it doesnt see the internal card. Computer sees external card just fine. But for some reason it doesn't see the internal card.

Any ideas of what I can try to resolve?

Thanks

Droid Newbie.

Pulling battery and putting it back it resolved my issue.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

"berspal said:


> Any suggestions. When I connect the Bionic to the PC, it doesnt see the internal card. Computer sees external card just fine. But for some reason it doesn't see the internal card.
> 
> Any ideas of what I can try to resolve?
> 
> ...


Hmm. There is also option to disable software (the auto run stuff) if you have troubles connecting to a pc.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a windows thing. Similar problem with partitions on thumb drives and memory cards. Both memory slots are read on linux


----------

